# First hollow grind



## Tclem (May 7, 2016)

ive ruined three blades but worked in this all night. Finally got one after I decide to listen to @robert flynt
Seemed to be easier to sharpen and maybe sharper than any of my flat grinds
Also heat treated this one with just the lead in on edges and did all grinding after treat. Was very very careful 
1084 steel
Corny bolts
8 1/4" OAL
4" blade

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 7, 2016)

I don't think it'll work too good to hold hair though.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I don't think it'll work too good to hold hair though.....


No but it will cut it for sure so hush it mr turkey call maker dude.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 7, 2016)

Nice greind Tony! Your knives are kicking Azz.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 7, 2016)

Hell I thought Geind was a misisiipian word for head............ ......................................

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Hell I thought Geind was a misisiipian word for head............ ......................................


You know I can stop shipments on packages don't you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> You know I can stop shipments on packages don't you




WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!0 .....................

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2016)

Tony, that seriously is one of your better looking shanks...
What kind of wood for the handle?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2016)

CC?..is the forward edge of the handle finished ? It looks like its just cut and not beveled or rounded to be more user friendly...


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!0 .....................





ripjack13 said:


> Tony, that seriously is one of your better looking shanks...
> What kind of wood for the handle?


maple burl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> CC?..is the forward edge of the handle finished ? It looks like its just cut and not beveled or rounded to be more user friendly...


It is finished. Not quite sure what you mean by "cut". What would you have changed. I'll take all the CC I can get lol


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2016)

Hold on...lemme go get a pic of what I mean...


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2016)

Like this...


 

And not like this....


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2016)

But...that's just my useless opinion...


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2016)

Now that I look at it again...the second pic of yours looks like what I was talking about. Could be just the angle of the photo....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Now that I look at it again...the second pic of yours looks like what I was talking about. Could be just the angle of the photo....


May be. I think intend up doing every one differently lol


----------



## Mike1950 (May 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> May be. I think intend up doing every one differently lol



Yikes- where is that WB translator again.............................

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes- where is that WB translator again.............................


Intend is Mississippi for I end

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes- where is that WB translator again.............................





Tclem said:


> Intend is Mississippi for I end



You guys must mean, Clemish....it's Tony's own dialect.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (May 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> 1084 steel
> *Corny bolts*
> 8 1/4" OAL
> 4" blade



So what's the Mississippi translation for "*Corny bolts*"? LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 7, 2016)

How hollow is that greind Toneee? Looks veri goud to mee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> So what's the Mississippi translation for "*Corny bolts*"? LOL


Woops. That C shouldn't be there

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> How hollow is that greind Toneee? Looks veri goud to mee.


Glad somebody speaks my language

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 7, 2016)

Clearly your best knife yet Tony, and a damned fine job. It's a great looking knife.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 7, 2016)

Out standing for the for just beginning to do concave (hollow) grinds.


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Clearly your best knife yet Tony, and a damned fine job. It's a great looking knife.


Thanks.


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Out standing for the for just beginning to do concave (hollow) grinds.


Thanks. Now keep your phone turned on. Lol. Thanks for all the help

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (May 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Thanks. Now keep your phone turned on. Lol. Thanks for all the help


Sorry about that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (May 7, 2016)

Sweet! I think the blade and handle look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 7, 2016)

That is one cool looking knife Tony! They get better with every one! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 7, 2016)

Great looking knife ! The blade looks sweet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

